# Betulina hits her first 1000



## Setwale_Charm

Felicitaciones y que tengas mucha suerte con un otro mil!!!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Felicitats bet i moltes gràcies.


----------



## Samaruc

Felicitats pel primer miler i mil gràcies per les teues aportacions, mestra!


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabona, betulina!*​*
Gràcies pels teus posts tan interessants i agradables.


*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and here's to the next thousand!


----------



## irene.acler

Enhorabuena Betulina!! Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones siempre interesantes!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Betulina!* 

I look forward to collaborating with you on a few of your next thousand posts!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## betulina

Oh, what a nice present. 

*Setwale: *Muchísimas gracias. Es un honor que una poli-poliglota como tú haya abierto este hilo. No hemos coincidido demasiado, pero la verdad es que te leo mucho! Estás en todas partes! 

*Cracker Jack*: Moltíssimes gràcies! Ja saps on som.  Ja diràs com et va l'examen! Segur que molt bé!! 

*Samaruc: *  Has vist mai algú que s'hagi posat vermella davant d'una pantalla d'ordinador? Doncs així he quedat jo! No saps com aprenc amb tu, ets com un referent! Moltes gràcies a tu!!

*Cecilio: *Moltíssimes gràcies a tu també! Em fa l'efecte que jo fa més temps que estudio italià que tu, però em portes molt d'avantatge! 

*Chaska:* Thanks a lot.  Next thousand, next Christmas. 

*Irene:* Grazie mille! Che carina che sei.  Ci vediamo sul Esp-It!!

*Fenix:* Wow, you're a very big one for me! Thank you for everything, because you've helped me a lot either in the forums answering some of my questions or through my everyday searches through the dictionaries. Many thanks!

Una abraçada a tothom!


----------



## Mei

Ostres! Vaja! Com pot ser?!?!? Però què has fet?! I sense mi! Ai ai ai... 

Arribo tard,  Ja n'has fet 1000 eh..... ara ja no hi ha qui et pari!! És genial poder comptar amb tu, de veritat, gràcies.
*MOLTES FELICITATS I MOLTES GRÀCIES PER TOT JOVENETA!!!! 

*Mei​


----------



## RIU

També em llevo d'hora jo... que hi farem.

Felicitats Betu per aquesta inversió de temps en transmetre coneixements.

RIU


----------



## Xerinola

Ueeee!
Betu! Moltes felicitats reina!!!!!!
Enhorabona!Espero que en facis milers més! Per molts anys!
Moltes gràcies per les teves aportacions!
Bon Nadal i Feliç Any Nou 2007!
Ahhh! I que et portin moltes coses els reis!

Una abraçada molt forta!
X:


----------



## betulina

*Mei:  *M'he fet gran! Ja no sóc tan joveneta...  Ja saps que això sense tu no seria el mateix (oooooh, que boniiic!! -però cert!)

*RIU: *Moltes gràcies, de debò. 

*Xerinola: *(un dels nicks més macos que hi ha!) Moltes gràcies, guapa!! Ens veiem per aquí!  I molt bon any a tothom!!


----------



## megane_wang

*UAUAUAUAUAUUUUU !!!! *​ 
*MOLTES FELICITATS !!!*​ 
*1000 gràcies per les teves entenimentades aportacions !!!!*​ 
Breu història d'un embolic lingüìstic:​ 
 - crec que ho sé tot​ 
: D - ahahaha ! ja ho tinc !!​ 
 - ... o no era així ??​ 
 - i ara ! no ho trobo pas !!​ 
: X - que no, que no, mira que sóc.... !!!​ 
 - Ostres, ostres, ostres, preguntaré al fòrum de WR​ 
Toc - toc - toc .... Hola ! que hi ha algú per aquí ?​ 
 - Ha respost la *betulina*, impressionant !!!​ 
(d'acord, sense treure mèrits a ningú  )​ 
 - ah!! ara sí que ho sé !!​ 
 - i ja sé on he d'anar la propera vegada.​ 
* - apa, gent, fins la propera !!*​ 
*¡ HASTA LA PRÓXIMA ! - SEE YOU AROUND!*​


----------



## betulina

*Megane:*  hahahah ets el que no hi ha! Quin fart de riure, noia! Però si les meves respostes són entenimentades, les teves són entenimentades, entretingudes i entremaliades! Apa!  Gràcies per tot!


----------



## claudine2006

Sono in ritardo! Ma, come si suol dire, meglio tardi che mai! Tanti auguri, cara!


----------



## sabrinita85

*Arribo tard, mes*

*felicitats i moltes gràcies*

*pels tots teus posts !!!* ​ 
​


----------



## betulina

*Claudine:*(Qué color si no?  ) Grazie mille! Non è mai tardi! Grazie per tutto l'aiuto! Eres un sol!!!

*Sabrina: *Uou! Qué colorido!  Moltes gràcies!!! Non sapevo che parlavi catalano!  Grazie anche a te per tutto!

¿Qué sería de los que intentamos aprender italiano sin vosotras? Gracias, chicas!


----------



## ampurdan

Ei! Més val tard que mai, que diuen: MOLTES FELICITATS!!! 

Que en vinguin molts més de missatges teus!


----------



## chics

Moltes felicitats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I mil gràcies (ñe, descobreixo tard això, i ja m'han robat totes les idees...).


----------



## betulina

*Ampurdan:* Tard? Res, res! Moltes gràcies per tot!! 

*Chics:* Amb tots els teus posts encara vas perdudet?  Gràcies, noi!!!

Realment aquest és un gran lloc i una gran eina de treball, moltes gràcies a tothom, de debò.


----------

